# Parts and accessories???



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Currently enjoy working on my duo of Gaggia Classics.

Are parts, accessories and ease of repair a feature of the Sylvia? Wouldn't mind trying one...

Thanks

C


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@Cameron Logan - Silvia was based on their commercial machines and the design has not changed much in the last 20 years.

As a result they are well made and parts are easy to get/change. There are a few things to be aware of such as rust issues on the frame, the built in element on the earlier models, which takes work to change. But otherwise they are simple to work on.

I sold my 2004 machine last year, it was still in near perfect condition and never missed a beat in that time.

You can add a PID to it, options available are more limited than on the Gaggia though.


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Cool. Thanks

i thought they had a PID off the shelf ..


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Cameron Logan said:


> i thought they had a PID off the shelf ..


 Only the Silvia Pro which is the new dual boiler model has a PID as supplied. That one uses in boiler temperature probes so gives very stable temperature control.

Silvia doesn't have a PID, and options in the U.K. are quite limited. Auber do a PID kit which is a good option if you are US based.

Newer Silvias do have a Gicar unit in them but all that does is control the 30min timeout as required in Europe.


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Awesome

not a stainless steel case? I've heard the word rust..


----------

